# Mack snow x hypo mack snow x hypo tangerine



## Babygecko (Jun 30, 2008)

What would the possible outcomes be?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Three confused geckos?

Which two are females and which one is a male?


----------



## Babygecko (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry, let me make it clearer: 

Mack snow (Male) x hypo (Female)

Mack snow (Male) x Hypo Tangerine (Other Female


----------

